# The Gust Wasn't a Bust...Nov. 3-6



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Even though it blew, we found a few. Started off the week with Michelle, and right off the bat we got into some slot Reds. As luck would have it, flipper came plowing through the school and shut it down. Just as we were about to pull up the trolling motor, we notice some commotion about 50 yards up the bank. Sure enough a school of big Reds were milling around in about 6 inches of water, probably hiding from the dolphins. Michelle immediately went to work and picked off two overs and one right at 23". We found a few trout, with many still being short. Ended up the day with 9 Reds and 12 Trout. 
































Had three generations of Cannons on the boat the next day, and the wind absolutely howled! The first three places we checked were totally un-fishable. We headed for some cover, and immediately got into some good slot Reds. Flounder and Sheepshead joined the party, and then the bite immediately shut down. I always have a great time with Charles and his family. His son Troy and grandson Buck did pull off a nice double. My hats off to these guys for casting their arms off in that mess and still ended up with a nice mess of fish!
















With the winds howling again Sunday's trip rescheduled, so Daniel and I scouted some out of the wind places anyway. With nothing but the white Gulp swimming mullet, we started firing away. First stop we picked up a nice Trout and Red. For the next couple hours we chunked with no looks, and Daniel even tied on the Bomber and did darn good with it even though we didn't get any looks. Back to the swimming mullet, and as we were about to leave a creek bend, Daniel rapidly reeled his jig in for the next stop-but got hammered by a good Trout right at the boat. Thanks buddy for figuring it out-they wanted it fast! At that point, no matter the wind direction, we fired the jigs and burned and twitched them back to the boat, and the Trout loved it! For the next half hour or so we got into 'em pretty good, including some nice fat ones. One of the Trout was almost albino in nature, with only a few spots on his fins. Gotta thank Daniel, Michelle and the Cannons, as they helped me add a few more pages to the 'fishin in the wind' playbook! Never too old to learn...


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*That's a wild looking trout with no spots. Nice report!!*


----------

